# Arlington, TX, Shelter-Beaut. Male Golden Needs Help!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


Wall Photos
By Janie Nelson · 11 of 11
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*another golden at AAS in Arlington,TX A13252515, male, came in as a stray..*s *pls contact the shelter ASAP please send an email ASAP to [email protected] and [email protected] 817-459-6156 NO POSTING on CRAIGSLIST
.*

*
I emld. the Dallas Ft. Worth Golden Ret. Rescue-SMALL PICTURE OF HIM BELOW.*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT already tagged him, picking him up on Saturday when his stray hold is up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk
*
Thank you!!*
*I KNOW there were two Male Goldens there, so I wanted to make sure that this boy was safe!!*

Here was the other Golden called June Bug
at Arlington Animal Services June Bug. – June Bug’s owners were moving a...nd could not take him with him. 13261109 – DH 113 – Golden Retriever if you can help this cutie pls contact Samantha Castillo 
817-459-6156 
email : Samantha,[email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Junebug was adopted yesterday from the shelter.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Double good news! Hooray and many thanks to GRRNT.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!!*

*SO glad to hear THAT GRRNT WILL SPRING this boy Saturday*and that June Bug is already out of shelter!


----------

